# Pigs ear safe for puppy?



## Vikegirl (Aug 6, 2009)

I was wondering if it was safe to give a pigs ear to our 10 week old puppy? I need something to keep her distracted for my fifteen minute school run, she's not too interested in her Kong, so wondered if a bone or pigs ear might be suitable?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,
I wouldn't give a pigs ear,certainly not left unattended with one as dogs have been known to get them stuck in their throats and choke on them.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

In addition to Sallyanne's points, they are very high in fat and are likely to upset the puppies stomach.

Have you tried filling the kong with something tasty - even one of her meals? Is she crated? as really, a short time alone shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

I cate my pup when I go out and leave him with a kong filled with some kibble with a bit of chicken paste.

It's always empty when I come back and he's always sleeping!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

They are very high in fat content, cant you put the puppy in one area with his bed and some toys until you come back from the school run, dont leave the puppy with a pigs ear........i have raw hide chews and as sooooon as I see them going soft and rubbery I always replace them as the puppy can chock on them if left unattended. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I wouldnt give pigs ears, Arnie (11 mth) had one no so long ago and had very runny poos after it.


----------



## dawn74 (Sep 18, 2009)

You can buy vegitarian pig ears (i know what will they think of next!) they are very safe i have a pup and he has those in the range there is also edible, toothbrushes, hegdehogs and just normal stick things. They are White, orange and green i know the orange is carrot flavour the green is brocolli and not sure about other but they are very healthy for puppy too. Although a bit bizarre if you care for your dogs heart these are the way to go. Given i have a 13 year old in heart failure and a pup that are great for both and no squits in sight!!!


----------

